# Cartoon Network Groovies.



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll just post a few of my favorites here.




I know there are a couple more that are especially well-done (like the josie and the pussycats one) but those weren't my favorites.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mah best friend Plank.
Nostalgiagasm'd I did.
Those 3 were the ones I remember the most. Wasn't there one for Courage The Cowardly Dog as well?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Wasn't there one for Courage The Cowardly Dog as well?


Yeah, They Might Be Giants did that one.


----------



## tatripp (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't believe they made a music video about a minor character's imaginary friend, but i absolutely loved it.
Was that powerpuff girls "signal in the sky" a groovie. That was pretty good too.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

tatripp said:
			
		

> I can't believe they made a music video about a minor character's imaginary friend, but i absolutely loved it.Shows the dedication they had back then.
> 
> QUOTE(tatripp @ Dec 4 2010, 10:56 PM) Was that powerpuff girls "signal in the sky" a groovie. That was pretty good too.


Yup, forgot about that one.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 5, 2010)

Watching these makes me feel old.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks rydian you made my day.  but why do these make me feel old and boy do i remember when cn was good now it is crap.


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## BlazerX (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

Fix'd for you.


----------



## BlazerX (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 6, 2010)

I loves Cartoon Network!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There another more groovies available likes:-

The Flinstones
Yogi Bear
Pink Jam
Johnny Bravo
Atom Ant
Dexter

and much more!


----------



## Dr.Razor (Dec 6, 2010)

OMG, i watched cartoon network every day when i was 8-9, 

I know all dexter and powerull girl episodes by heart =)


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 7, 2010)

I pretty much have a pool of nostalgia all over my lap now.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 7, 2010)

My childhood.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My best friend Plank. *sob*


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 7, 2010)

Obviously not groovies, but these also did play in between breaks back then. 
Albeit it was probably when they ran marathons for their respective shows.


Been on a really bad nostalgia trip for like two weeks now, man.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good old days.


----------



## cuamoose (Dec 8, 2010)

I love this one.



What the heck happened to my childhood?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2010)

How 'bout this?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 8, 2010)

cuamoose said:
			
		

> I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck happened to my childhood?


your childhood got fucked up by cn trying to imitate disney.

error 1: trying to imitate a channel.

Error 2:imitating a fail channel.


----------



## MarioBrotha (Dec 10, 2010)

cuamoose said:
			
		

> I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck happened to my childhood?


Dexter walking on that video would make an epic "DEAL WITH IT" .gif


----------



## Rydian (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd do it if it wasn't so low-quality.


----------

